# Hawai’i Resort Bubble



## Negma (Jul 28, 2020)

Hawaii Considers Letting Tourists Quarantine in 'Resort Bubbles'
					

Hawaiian islands are considering allowing visitors to roam freely within a "resort bubble," after the state postponed its pre-testing COVID-19 program until September. The concept has the backing of Hawaii Island, Maui, and Kauai and would permit tourists under a quarantine order to move freely...




					www.travelandleisure.com
				




An interesting idea. Still not sure I would go just to stay at the resort. Devil is always in the details.


----------



## trexmdr (Jul 29, 2020)

Must that mean you can’t rent a car, stop at Costco or leave the resort. Some shuttle take you from the Airport to the resort and you stay there for a week?


----------



## Moparman42 (Jul 29, 2020)

I would do it, just to enjoy being in Hawaii. .  it would save some money too, keeping me off Front Street in Lahaina!   more pool time and laying on the beach watching the whales.    Still better than the great NorthWET!


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jul 29, 2020)

We barely leave WKORV as it is- just to go to Costco/Foodland.
I’d be fine with it, but we already canceled Sept.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad (Jul 29, 2020)

We don't usually rent a car and use Maui Bus so don't do much travelling once at WKORVN but not being able to go to Foodland for groceries or even just take a leisurely long walk South or North of the resort would be too restrictive for me.


----------



## Fredflintstone (Jul 29, 2020)

I don’t know. I would feel like a penned up cow. I would rather stay home until I am free to go where I want without restrictions.

Travel to me is freedom and having restrictions on my movements is certainly opposite of that. I think Hawaii will have the pre test option. I wouldn’t do that on principle. To me, it’s just another intrusion. For example, I remember when I travelled to the US from Canada with just a drivers license and birth certificate. After 911, passport required. Ok, I can live with that but let’s say it’s now chip installed under the skin. Well, that’s crossing the line. Anything requiring intrusion (ie medical/body checks) just turns me off. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## controller1 (Jul 29, 2020)

DavidnRobin said:


> We barely leave WKORV as it is- just to go to Costco/Foodland.
> I’d be fine with it, but we already canceled Sept.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



David, we're with you on that at WKORVN but we also have already cancelled our Sep/Oct weeks.


----------



## Negma (Jul 29, 2020)

We cancelled ours too. But we do like restaurants occasionally and walking the boardwalk.  Here is to hoping we can get back to that soon. Our next reservation is January.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Jul 29, 2020)

I would consider this option, but it would depend on what resorts are included in the program, and what kind of actual amenities are in place.  Like many of the above we could make it work in the Westin Timeshares,  but it would be harder if its just limited to some of the hotels.  

From a practical point, wouldn't this expose all of the resort workers to covide if some of the guests were infected?


----------



## blondietink (Jul 30, 2020)

Fredflintstone said:


> For example, I remember when I travelled to the US from Canada with just a drivers license and birth certificate. After 911, passport required. Ok, I can live with that but let’s say it’s now chip installed under the skin. Well, that’s crossing the line. Anything requiring intrusion (ie medical/body checks) just turns me off.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Heck, we live near the Canadian border and we used to just have to answer verbally the answer to "Where were you born, where do you live and how long are you staying?" to get across the border. Times sure have changed.


----------



## elaine (Jul 30, 2020)

But, wouldn't they potentially be infecting others at the resort, guests and workers?


----------



## PamMo (Jul 30, 2020)

The whole idea sounds awful to me. It might work as a stage in reopening, though. There are lot of people who love all-inclusives and they’re happy never leaving their resorts.

We own on Maui, Kauai, and Hawaii, but would never want to “vacation” entirely inside the confines of one of our timeshare properties. It would feel like a gilded cage. Plus, can you imagine how territorial people would get with pool chairs????


----------



## DannyTS (Jul 30, 2020)

Negma said:


> Hawaii Considers Letting Tourists Quarantine in 'Resort Bubbles'
> 
> 
> Hawaiian islands are considering allowing visitors to roam freely within a "resort bubble," after the state postponed its pre-testing COVID-19 program until September. The concept has the backing of Hawaii Island, Maui, and Kauai and would permit tourists under a quarantine order to move freely...
> ...


This is good news for those that intended to go anyways and quarantine for 14 days for an extended stay but IMO not good enough for the others. Besides, it creates doubt at the resort whether the person who used the elevator before is currently in quarantine and potentially positive or somebody who is after the 14 days. A negative test before departure, as imperfect as it may be, is still a lot better than this option.

By the way, CDC changed the quarantine guidance to 10 days, I did not see any state updating the policy.


----------



## sjlola (Jul 30, 2020)

PamMo said:


> Plus, can you imagine how territorial people would get with pool chairs????



Oh, good lord. Can't even imagine! We cancelled our StarOption reservation at WPORV in May, obviously, but so far have kept our Home Resort reservation at WKORV-N for mid-January. We're tempering our expectations, both for what a Maui vacation may be like in 6 months and whether we'll be able to go at all. We had pretty much already figured we would deliberately not be leaving the resort much, both for safety reasons and for being respectful for the residents. This proposal puts an interesting spin on that. I guess the devil would be in the details...


----------



## Moparman42 (Jul 30, 2020)

I, too, have a reservation for January.   It took some work to get my homeoptions and an explorer package for two two bedrooms at Nanea.  With the ages, this will probably be the last chance for our whole family of 10 to go together and it took a lot of effort to get the logistics in place.,    plus the pmane tickets are already purchased, etc.    I understand if they are closed due to corona, but I will lose my time stamp on my home reservation, and then have to try to get that rescheduled along with the explorer package for the same week, while competing with all of the 2020 homeoptions that others are going to be using in 2021.  sounds like a nightmare.   BUT, it keeping with this thread.   the resort bubble would suit us fine and actually keep the family together to enjoy each other more.  so there's that.   but the chairs would be a  nightmare, except it seems owners are better out being chair hogs and I get the feeling the people staying at that time will be less renters and more owners.    just a hunch.


----------



## Sea Six (Aug 5, 2020)

What does Hawaii expect you to do for this quarantine period?   Stay in your room for 14 days?  Who monitors this?  How is it enforced?  I don't get it.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 5, 2020)

Yes - you cannot leave your room until you have quarantined for 14 days (or until you fly home) to make sure your don't have C19. When you arrive at the airport you must complete a document for Hawaiian officials with all of your info and your plans during your stay.  You are strictly warned to go straight to your accommodations and stay there.  When you check in at your resort, they will give you a one-time use key.  You can get into your room, but if you leave, you can't get back in.  The Hawaii officials that are monitoring you will call you every day to verify your whereabouts and compliance.  If you leave your room, your resort will report you in a heart beat, because they required to, plus, they don't want to get C19!  If you are caught you will be arrested and you can be jailed, fined, and/or deported.  They aren't playing.

So why are they doing this?  Because, as reported today, in 7-10 days, the hospitals in Hawaii will be overwhelmed with their own C19 patients. They simply don't have the capacity to care for sick mainlanders, too.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 5, 2020)

Sea Six said:


> What does Hawaii expect you to do for this quarantine period?   Stay in your room for 14 days?  Who monitors this?  How is it enforced?  I don't get it.


@luv_maui did this and posted about it.


----------



## Sea Six (Aug 5, 2020)

WOW, I can't believe it is that strict!  I thought it was more of a voluntary thing.  Thanks for the details.  Too strict for me, I'll have to wait it out.  Thanks Denise.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 5, 2020)

The safest thing to do is to wait until they are officially open to tourism, and have the bugs worked out of their new entry process - which is still in the works.


----------



## cubigbird (Aug 5, 2020)

DeniseM said:


> The safest thing to do is to wait until they are officially open to tourism, and have the bugs worked out of their new entry process - which is still in the works.



@DeniseM Do you have a link for this?  I know someone that has Hawai’i travel plans not too far in the distant future and I’d like to pass this along.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 5, 2020)

I don't know of one, but I read the online edition of the Oahu paper and there are frequent articles about the violations and arrests.  Also, there is a long thread on the Marriott forum written by a Tugger who actually did the 14 day quarantine.  I'll find it.

Here is a good news article: Nearly 200 have been arrested for violating Hawaii's 14-day mandatory quarantine
(And about 90 sent back at the airport)

*Here you go:  **@luv_maui's Quarantine Story*

*Here are the official rules:*

The mandatory 14-day self-quarantine orders are:

Proceed directly from the airport to your designated quarantine location, which is the location identified and affirmed by you on the mandatory State of Hawai‘i Department of Agriculture Plants and Animals Declaration Form.
Remain in your designated quarantine location for a period of 14 days or the duration of your stay in the State of Hawai‘i, whichever is shorter.

If you are a resident, your designated quarantine location is your place of residence.
If you are a visitor, your designated quarantine location is your hotel room or rented lodging.
You can only leave your designated quarantine location for medical emergencies or to seek medical care.

Do not visit any public spaces, including but not limited to pools, meeting rooms, fitness centers or restaurants.
Do not allow visitors in or out of your designated quarantine location other than a physician, healthcare provider, or individual authorized to enter the designated quarantine location by the Director of HIEMA.
Comply with any and all rules or protocols related to your quarantine as set forth by your hotel or rented lodging.
If you become ill with a fever or cough:

Continue to stay in designated quarantine location, avoid contact with others and contact a healthcare provider for further instructions on treatment or testing.
If you are older or have any medical conditions (e.g., immune compromise, diabetes, asthma), consult your regular healthcare provider.
If you feel you need medical care, contact healthcare provider and inform them of your travel history.
If you need urgent medical care (e.g., have difficulty breathing), call 9-1-1 and let the dispatcher know your travel history).

Failure to follow this order is a misdemeanor and punishable by a maximum fine of $5,000, or imprisonment of not more than one year, or both.  Enforcement will be handled by each of Hawaiʻi’s four counties.

The mandate will go into effect at 12:01 a.m. on Thursday, March 26, 2020.

https://governor.hawaii.gov/newsroom/latest-news/governors-office-news-release-gov-ige-orders-mandatory-14-day-quarantine-for-all-individuals-arriving-or-returning-to-the-state-of-hawaiʻi/#:~:text=The mandatory 14-day,to seek medical care.


----------



## cubigbird (Aug 5, 2020)

DeniseM said:


> I don't know of one, but I read the online edition of the Oahu paper and there are frequent articles about the violations and arrests.  Also, there is a long thread on the Marriott forum written by a Tugger who actually did the 14 day quarantine.  I'll find it.
> 
> Here is a good news article: Nearly 200 have been arrested for violating Hawaii's 14-day mandatory quarantine
> (And about 90 sent back at the airport)
> ...



Interesting information.  I can see that being hard to enforce.  I am sure travelers put false information on those forms and resorts turning a blind eye making it impossible to find someone.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 5, 2020)

From what I've been reading for months, resorts don't turn a blind eye because they are held responsible for their guests, and they resent tourists putting them at risk.  Also - police put "wanted posters" on social media, and the locals are more than happy to turn them in. Think about it - if your  neighborhood was being flooded with people who may be carrying C19, and weren't taking precautions, how would you feel?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 5, 2020)

We have friends that live on the island.  I guess we could have them buy our Costco stuff and go to the store for us.  That could work.  I guess they won't get our money at the restaurants because Hono Koa just has that wonderful kitchen we would just use constantly.  I don't see how that helps the islanders.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 5, 2020)

Stores and restaurants have delivery.


----------



## luv_maui (Aug 6, 2020)

Sea Six said:


> What does Hawaii expect you to do for this quarantine period?   Stay in your room for 14 days?  Who monitors this?  How is it enforced?  I don't get it.


They hope one simply follows the rules.  Yes, not leave your room for 14 days.  Since all guests will be obvious at their quarantine location due to very low occupancy , even the resort will not expect to see you around the grounds.  Marriott Maui knew who we were as we were checking in since we were the only one scheduled to check in.  There’s a covid 19 task force that’s supposed to call you daily, but ours wasn’t daily but we were both called.  Basically, to help prevent spread of covid 19, they basically are requiring you to prove you don’t have it by implementing a 14 day quarantine where your symptoms would probably show up if you had it.  If one isn’t prepared to quarantine for 14 days then basically don’t go.  Let’s see if sept. 1st is when they allow a negative COVID-19 test in lieu of 14 day quarantine, but my bet is it’s extended.


----------



## Sea Six (Aug 6, 2020)

I had seen at least a few people on the news here who were arrested in Hawaii and being sent home. I always wondered how they got caught.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 6, 2020)

Sea Six said:


> I had seen at least a few people on the news here who were arrested in Hawaii and being sent home. I always wondered how they got caught.


Well some of them, at least the articles I saw, the people weren't being terribly smart. There was one guy who was posting selfies of himself on the beach on Oahu.  Then there was the couple who didn't go directly to their condo, but instead to a grocery store.  They were apprehended in the parking lot.  And they had gotten several warnings.

When I was talking to the woman who handles trades at our Maui timeshare she said they did have a few people who were quarantining there.  The resort still uses old fashioned keys, so they can't use the single use key, and you don't have to walk through a lobby to get on and off the property.  So, in theory it would be "easy" for someone who had checked in to leave the property.  But she told me the on site manager has been very serious about the quarantine. I don't know exactly what that means, but I'm sure if anyone was caught violating the quarantine there would be consequences.


----------



## davidvel (Aug 6, 2020)

Negma said:


> Hawaii Considers Letting Tourists Quarantine in 'Resort Bubbles'
> 
> 
> Hawaiian islands are considering allowing visitors to roam freely within a "resort bubble," after the state postponed its pre-testing COVID-19 program until September. The concept has the backing of Hawaii Island, Maui, and Kauai and would permit tourists under a quarantine order to move freely...
> ...


This seems to me like "Let the tourist come and spend their money, we'll just let them all infect each other then go home and (some) die."  Sounds harsh but why would the bubble help spread infection among those in the bubble?


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 6, 2020)

It won't, but it will protect those outside the bubble, and it is a way to meet demand without totally overwhelming their medical infrastructure.  Remember, Hawaii expects their hospitals to be maxed out within 10 days with just their own people.  Also - this idea is just being discussed - it's far from a done deal.


----------



## trexmdr (Aug 8, 2020)

https://www.cnbc.com/2020/08/07/hawaii-reinstates-coronavirus-restrictions-theres-no-question-that-the-virus-is-surging.html


----------



## overthehill (Aug 8, 2020)

To keep up with the latest travel and quarantine information, I check KBMG (Hawaii) for updates. Check this link to see the August 7th interview with the Lt. Governor about how changes to quarantine rules.








						WATCH ‘This is Now': Green says Oahu could see full lockdown if cases don’t decline
					

Watch “This is Now” live from the HNN Digital Center weekdays on Hawaii News Now’s platforms online and on mobile.




					www.hawaiinewsnow.com
				



I just found this State of Hawaii Department of Transportation link on Alaska Airlines web site, https://hidot.hawaii.gov/coronavirus/ Very informative with the latest details about travel to the islands.


----------



## PamMo (Aug 8, 2020)

This is so sad to read, especially when they were doing so well in containing the virus earlier. From the CNBC link trexmdr posted above. ^^^

_"As of Thursday, cases in Hawaii have grown by more than 85% over the previous week, hitting a record high of roughly 132 new cases per day based on a seven-day moving average..." _


----------



## b2bailey (Aug 8, 2020)

I've been holding on tight to Maui reservation starting 10/11 because it is a gathering planned by my daughter for my 70th birthday. I'm nearly convinced I will go "no matter what" including 14 day quarantine, even if it means doing it all by myself. But here's my problem. First reservation is  7 days at Marriott Ocean Club. No worries about a quarantine there. However, the following week is a mash-up of 3 locations. How would that work?


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Aug 8, 2020)

b2bailey said:


> I've been holding on tight to Maui reservation starting 10/11 because it is a gathering planned by my daughter for my 70th birthday. I'm nearly convinced I will go "no matter what" including 14 day quarantine, even if it means doing it all by myself. But here's my problem. First reservation is  7 days at Marriott Ocean Club. No worries about a quarantine there. However, the following week is a mash-up of 3 locations. How would that work?


Im pretty sure you need to quarantine in the same place for 14 days.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 8, 2020)

b2bailey said:


> I've been holding on tight to Maui reservation starting 10/11 because it is a gathering planned by my daughter for my 70th birthday. I'm nearly convinced I will go "no matter what" including 14 day quarantine, even if it means doing it all by myself. But here's my problem. First reservation is  7 days at Marriott Ocean Club. No worries about a quarantine there. However, the following week is a mash-up of 3 locations. How would that work?


I don't think you can do that.


Remain in your designated quarantine location for a period of 14 days or the duration of your stay in the State of Hawai‘i, whichever is shorter.



If you are a resident, your designated quarantine location is your place of residence.
If you are a visitor, your designated quarantine location is your hotel room or rented lodging.
You can only leave your designated quarantine location for medical emergencies or to seek medical care.

Here is a link to the complete order:

https://governor.hawaii.gov/newsroo...rriving-or-returning-to-the-state-of-hawaiʻi/


----------



## vacationers (Aug 8, 2020)

Fredflintstone said:


> I don’t know. I would feel like a penned up cow. I would rather stay home until I am free to go where I want without restrictions.
> 
> Travel to me is freedom and having restrictions on my movements is certainly opposite of that. I think Hawaii will have the pre test option. I wouldn’t do that on principle. To me, it’s just another intrusion. For example, I remember when I travelled to the US from Canada with just a drivers license and birth certificate. After 911, passport required. Ok, I can live with that but let’s say it’s now chip installed under the skin. Well, that’s crossing the line. Anything requiring intrusion (ie medical/body checks) just turns me off.
> 
> ...


Bet your against wearing a face mask.


----------



## davidvel (Aug 8, 2020)

vacationers said:


> Bet your against wearing a face mask.


Why would you feel the need to bet on such a thing?


----------



## sjsharkie (Aug 8, 2020)

Does the recent closure order include resort pools? Or is it up to the resort to open pools safely?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## slip (Aug 8, 2020)

sjsharkie said:


> Does the recent closure order include resort pools? Or is it up to the resort to open pools safely. Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk



As of now, It’s up to the resorts but you could not use them during your quarantine for sure.


----------



## larry989 (Aug 8, 2020)

Negma said:


> Hawaii Considers Letting Tourists Quarantine in 'Resort Bubbles'
> 
> 
> Hawaiian islands are considering allowing visitors to roam freely within a "resort bubble," after the state postponed its pre-testing COVID-19 program until September. The concept has the backing of Hawaii Island, Maui, and Kauai and would permit tourists under a quarantine order to move freely...
> ...


The bigger question is Why are the Hawaiians not protesting the "boot on their neck"?
Tourism is the life blood of Hawaii and they have virtually destroyed the industry, all for an extremely low number on "confirmed"cases!
[Poliical statement deleted.]


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 8, 2020)

That is incorrect: Hawaii's Coronavirus rate is *exploding* - they had 231 new cases yesterday (total cases 3,346.)  They announced that within a week, Hawaii will max out their hospitals with their own people.  On an average day (pre-C19) Hawaii had 42 available ICU beds in the state. Common sense says that they simply don't have the infrastructure to add sick tourists to the mix.


----------



## Fredflintstone (Aug 8, 2020)

DeniseM said:


> That is incorrect: Hawaii's Coronavirus rate is *exploding* - they had 231 new cases yesterday (total cases 3,346.) They announced that within a week, Hawaii will max out their hospitals with their own people. On an average day (pre-C19) Hawaii had 42 available ICU beds in the state. Common sense says that they simply don't have the infrastructure to add sick tourists to the mix.



I totally agree. Although saddened that I had to cancel my Honolulu trip this coming December, I really could see the writing on the wall. The policies run month to month,. I really can’t see the required 14 day quarantine lifted until 2021. Plus, it’s just right to stay away to allow Hawaii (and everyone else) to get a handle on the Covid.

The economy overall in Hawaii is wrecked. It won’t hurt any more to delay things until everything is under control.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## slip (Aug 8, 2020)

Fredflintstone said:


> I totally agree. Although saddened that I had to cancel my Honolulu trip this coming December, I really could see the writing on the wall. The policies run month to month,. I really can’t see the required 14 day quarantine lifted until 2021. Plus, it’s just right to stay away to allow Hawaii (and everyone else) to get a handle on the Covid.
> 
> The economy overall in Hawaii is wrecked. It won’t hurt any more to delay things until everything is under control.
> 
> ...



Don’t know if I agree with your last paragraph. 2021 is still 5 months away. The economy will definitely be much worse by then.


----------



## Fredflintstone (Aug 8, 2020)

slip said:


> Don’t know if I agree with your last paragraph. 2021 is still 5 months away. The economy will definitely be much worse by then.



Yeah, I know the economic damage is already severe and will get worse as time goes on. However, if they reopen too soon now, they will just shut everything down again which could make things more prolonged and even more damaging than it already is.

It’s a lose lose situation and in those cases one has to access what to do that will cause the least damage long term. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jabberwocky (Aug 8, 2020)

DeniseM said:


> That is incorrect: Hawaii's Coronavirus rate is *exploding* - they had 231 new cases yesterday (total cases 3,346.)  They announced that within a week, Hawaii will max out their hospitals with their own people.  On an average day (pre-C19) Hawaii had 42 available ICU beds in the state. Common sense says that they simply don't have the infrastructure to add sick tourists to the mix.


Do we know if they have added additional beds to the system?  Most US jurisdictions have added substantial capacity to their healthcare systems since March. It would be interesting to know what has been done in the past five months in Hawaii to prepare their system and expand capacity.


----------



## Negma (Aug 8, 2020)

The Hawaii healthcare system is not well funded and the state had very little money pre-Covid. Now add in what they are losing it is crushing. HMSA has roughly 70% of the insurance market and has been reducing payments to doctors for years. Combine this with really only two major hospitals, both in Oahu, they have to be very very careful. A big outbreak would be devastating. Almost all major  surgeries and health emergencies go to Oahu. This is a perfect storm scenario for Hawaii. I really feel for everyone there.


----------



## slip (Aug 9, 2020)

jabberwocky said:


> Do we know if they have added additional beds to the system?  Most US jurisdictions have added substantial capacity to their healthcare systems since March. It would be interesting to know what has been done in the past five months in Hawaii to prepare their system and expand capacity.



This was my thought. Doesn’t sound like much if any action was taken on this issue  
I have heard a couple of hospitals turning floors into wings for the virus but it takes a couple weeks to do that.  Don’t know if any have done it. That’s a whole lot of time wasted not working on this issue.


----------



## davidvel (Aug 9, 2020)

DeniseM said:


> That is incorrect: Hawaii's Coronavirus rate is *exploding* - they had 231 new cases yesterday (total cases 3,346.)  They announced that within a week, Hawaii will max out their hospitals with their own people.  On an average day (pre-C19) Hawaii had 42 available ICU beds in the state. Common sense says that they simply don't have the infrastructure to add sick tourists to the mix.


Yes, it's a tiny speck in the middle of the ocean, with limited infrastructure. Which is why this whole resort bubble thing is so stupid. Bring in a bunch of potentially infected people and keep them in a petri dish, errr, bubble together.  When they get sick enough they'll take up an ICU room. And of course it will spread back to the locals eventually. This "plan" was burst at its inception.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Aug 9, 2020)

depends how it is done. If you can socially distance outdoors at the pool and in the ocean or an outdoor poolside restaurant then it could work. Even when stay at home orders mainland were issued, you could be outdoors. You would need restrictions on gym and indoor restaurants at the resort . It would help tourism if they could make it work safely. We have plans for 2 months in Jan/Feb but would not quarantine in a hotel room for 2 weeks. We would test first and do resort bubble for 2 weeks in a heartbeat. It would get some visitors to come. We don't do restaurants or gyms at home anymore and mostly have groceries delivered. I think there are ways to make it work, but we know it is a long shot that we will go this winter.


----------



## jabberwocky (Aug 9, 2020)

Negma said:


> The Hawaii healthcare system is not well funded and the state had very little money pre-Covid. Now add in what they are losing it is crushing. HMSA has roughly 70% of the insurance market and has been reducing payments to doctors for years. Combine this with really only two major hospitals, both in Oahu, they have to be very very careful. A big outbreak would be devastating. Almost all major  surgeries and health emergencies go to Oahu. This is a perfect storm scenario for Hawaii. I really feel for everyone there.


Thank you for helping me understand this better - it seems like a long standing issue.  Have they announced how many new beds have been added to the system since March?  Was there not supposed to be federal funding to help with some of these issues?  

Given the potential crisis situation it seems to be, I wonder if they would consider asking for the USNS Mercy to be deployed to the islands to help expand capacity like they did in LA?


----------



## Negma (Aug 10, 2020)

I don't see any bubbles anytime soon. this from USA Today:
Hawaii health officials reported a record 231 new coronavirus cases on Saturday as state and municipal officials closed beaches and parks on Oahu and restricted other activities.
The statewide total of cases since the start of the pandemic in March has risen to 3,346 and newly confirmed infection cases surpassed 200 for two days in a row. Most of the cases have been in Honolulu and its suburbs.
The death Friday of an Oahu man who was older than 60 was the state’s 31st fatality linked to COVID-19, the state Department of Health said.
Hawaii Department of Health Director Bruce Anderson said officials expect the death toll to rise.
“*Hospitals throughout Oahu are transferring patients and opening up new specialized COVID units to handle the surge in patients that is expected over the next couple of weeks,*” Anderson said Saturday.

Total article:








						Hawaii's inter-island quarantine returns Tuesday as state reports 200+ new cases per day
					

Starting Tuesday, people traveling between islands must  quarantine for 14 days. Hawaii has recorded 200+ new cases per day for two consecutive days.



					www.usatoday.com


----------



## MLR (Aug 11, 2020)

DeniseM said:


> Yes - you cannot leave your room until you have quarantined for 14 days (or until you fly home) to make sure your don't have C19. When you arrive at the airport you must complete a document for Hawaiian officials with all of your info and your plans during your stay.  You are strictly warned to go straight to your accommodations and stay there.  When you check in at your resort, they will give you a one-time use key.  You can get into your room, but if you leave, you can't get back in.  The Hawaii officials that are monitoring you will call you every day to verify your whereabouts and compliance.  If you leave your room, your resort will report you in a heart beat, because they required to, plus, they don't want to get C19!  If you are caught you will be arrested and you can be jailed, fined, and/or deported.  They aren't playing.
> 
> So why are they doing this?  Because, as reported today, in 7-10 days, the hospitals in Hawaii will be overwhelmed with their own C19 patients. They simply don't have the capacity to care for sick mainlanders, too.


NO WAY JOSE! We have moved our Big Island trip from February to July 2021. But if things are still this crazy with testing, quarantining, masks, etc., etc., etc. - we will cancel and head to Mexico. We may have visited Hawaii for the last time, sadly. Just waaaay too much hassle. If you feel like a prisoner and can't breathe the fresh air - sorry, that isn't Hawaii to me. We just came back from the panhandle of Florida - wide open (except for bars), nice social distancing on the beach, low crowds. Very pleasant. Would do that again instead of Hawaii if this nonsense (sorry, just my opinion) continues in Hawaii.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 11, 2020)

MLR said:


> NO WAY JOSE! We have moved our Big Island trip from February to July 2021. But if things are still this crazy with testing, quarantining, masks, etc., etc., etc. - we will cancel and head to Mexico. We may have visited Hawaii for the last time, sadly. Just waaaay too much hassle. If you feel like a prisoner and can't breathe the fresh air - sorry, that isn't Hawaii to me. We just came back from the panhandle of Florida - wide open (except for bars), nice social distancing on the beach, low crowds. Very pleasant. Would do that again instead of Hawaii if this nonsense (sorry, just my opinion) continues in Hawaii.


And I look at the COVID cases in Florida and think "No way!".


----------



## MLR (Aug 11, 2020)

Luanne said:


> And I look at the COVID cases in Florida and think "No way!".


We were no where near the Miami/FLL area where the 'crazies' are - people who don't respect another person's space and just party. We were in the NW Panhandle - waaay up North away from everyone and everything. We ate/drank in our condo, sat on the beach under our umbrella and enjoyed the water. Everyone was practicing social distancing - mostly families with small kids - plenty of space on land in the water. We weren't concerned at all. In the area we visited there were fewer C-19 cases in the county than in our area at home.  We felt safe. We would NOT go to Miami area and may not attend a wedding near Orlando in October. Of course, that decision may be made for us if they cannot have more than 50 gathered in one spot at a time. We shall see. But we felt in no danger on the beach in NW Florida - near Destin.  We also kept an eye on the beach webcams in the area to monitor crowds. All looked reasonably uncrowded and it turned out to be so when we arrived. Everyone kept their distance and respected their neighbor's space in and out of the water.


----------



## bnoble (Aug 11, 2020)

MLR said:


> We were in the NW Panhandle - waaay up North away from everyone and everything


I'm glad folks were keeping their distance, because the case count per capita there is pretty high.








						Florida Coronavirus Map and Case Count
					

See the latest charts and maps of coronavirus cases, deaths, hospitalizations and vaccinations in Florida.



					www.nytimes.com


----------



## Luanne (Aug 11, 2020)

bnoble said:


> I'm glad folks were keeping their distance, because the case count per capita there is pretty high.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think the virus respects county, or city, boundaries.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 11, 2020)

This thread is about the Hawaii Resort Bubbles.  It's not the place for conspiracy theories, and I'm tired of it.

* Any further political/social conspiracy theory posts will be deleted with no warning.

* On 2nd thought, I'm going to delete it now. No reason to wait.*


----------



## Negma (Aug 11, 2020)

If you plan on going to Hawaii, plan on being very flexible. Our next hoped for trip is end of January








						Threshold to Revisit Closures: If Maui Averages 5-7 New Cases a Day by Monday | Maui Now
					

"Do not be surprised in the next couple of days we jump astronomically.  I'm looking at 15 to 18 new cases that they call 'are in the queue' and have not been confirmed, but are probably positive," said Mayor Victorino.




					mauinow.com


----------



## MLR (Aug 13, 2020)

bnoble said:


> I'm glad folks were keeping their distance, because the case count per capita there is pretty high.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Near Pensacola the case count is high. Santa Rosa County was not do high. We felt safe. Protocols were being followed. We did not frequent restaurants or stores. Nice vacation. A welcome respite. If you cannot feel safe on an uncrowded beach - then where? If we cannot LIVE, we are already DEAD.


----------



## Eric B (Aug 13, 2020)

MLR said:


> .... If you cannot feel safe on an uncrowded beach - then where? If we cannot LIVE, we are already DEAD.



What about alligators and sharks?


----------



## MLR (Aug 13, 2020)

Eric B said:


> What about alligators and sharks?


We did she sharks early morning from our balcony twice. They looked fine. No alligators this trip. :0)


----------



## MLR (Aug 13, 2020)

Just read on another Hawaii blog that it is looking less and less likely Hawaii will open for tourism Sept. 1. Waikoloa Beach Resort has closed down temporarily - who knows how long - and have cancelled reservations. I don't think I would plan a Hawaiian vacation real soon. We have reservations for next July and are feeling as though that may be 'iffy' even. Have no idea how they plan to 'survive' all this. What a mess.


----------



## Fredflintstone (Aug 13, 2020)

MLR said:


> Just read on another Hawaii blog that it is looking less and less likely Hawaii will open for tourism Sept. 1. Waikoloa Beach Resort has closed down temporarily - who knows how long - and have cancelled reservations. I don't think I would plan a Hawaiian vacation real soon. We have reservations for next July and are feeling as though that may be 'iffy' even. Have no idea how they plan to 'survive' all this. What a mess.



That’s why I cancelled my December Hawaii trip. I am real saddened by this. As you said, it’s a real mess. I know locals there who tell me the unemployment is ridiculous and the line ups at the food banks are nuts. Homelessness is rising. This is all due to loss of tourism. I hope and pray for the good people of Hawaii.


----------



## geist1223 (Aug 13, 2020)

We still have our 5 - 26 Sep trip, airfares, and rental car for Kauai.


----------



## slip (Aug 13, 2020)

Governor Ige just got done talking and said if the numbers continue they will delay the trans-pacific re-opening that was scheduled for 09-01-20.


----------



## Breezy52 (Aug 13, 2020)

I still have flights and reservations for mid October.  I am being told no way, but remain semi hopeful.  I don't mind staying in to eat. If i can have a spot on the sand to look and listen to waves, and places to hike, I would probably still go, but remain worried about the time in the air.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 13, 2020)

Breezy52 said:


> I still have flights and reservations for mid October.  I am being told no way, but remain semi hopeful.  I don't mind staying in to eat. If i can have a spot on the sand to look and listen to waves, and places to hike, I would probably still go, but remain worried about the time in the air.


If the quarantine is still in place for October there will be no going out.  No spot on the beach.  No hikes.


----------



## slip (Aug 13, 2020)

Luanne said:


> If the quarantine is still in place for October there will be no going out.  No spot on the beach.  No hikes.



I think Breezy52 was being hopeful for no quarantine.


----------



## MLR (Aug 15, 2020)

geist1223 said:


> We still have our 5 - 26 Sep trip, airfares, and rental car for Kauai.


Hope you can get refunds. Things do not look very promising for an Hawaiian vacation any time soon. Probably not until after Nov. 4


----------



## davidvel (Aug 15, 2020)

Breezy52 said:


> I still have flights and reservations for mid October.  I am being told no way, but remain semi hopeful.  I don't mind staying in to eat. If i can have a spot on the sand to look and listen to waves, and places to hike, I would probably still go, but remain worried about the time in the air.





Luanne said:


> If the quarantine is still in place for October there will be no going out.  No spot on the beach.  No hikes.





slip said:


> I think Breezy52 was being hopeful for no quarantine.


Hard to tell, the post seems to imply poster understands a quarantine of some sort. In any event, Breezy52 should understand that quarantine in Hawaii means go directly to your room, * and not leave your room for 14 days. No exceptions except for medical reasons. Violators have been arrested. *


----------



## Luanne (Aug 15, 2020)

davidvel said:


> Hard to tell, the post seems to imply poster understands a quarantine of some sort. In any event, Breezy52 should understand that quarantine in Hawaii means go directly to your room, * and not leave your room for 14 days. No exceptions except for medical reasons. Violators have been arrested. *


It was the comment "I don't mind staying in to eat" that led me to believe he does understand there may be a quarantine. But the statement "If I can have a spot on the beach....and places to hike" leads me to believe he doesn't understand what a quarantine means.


----------



## Breezy52 (Aug 16, 2020)

I live in Oregon.  We aren't in quarantine but have lots of rules in place.  So we are outdoors a lot.  No going inside to eat, although there are some places you can.  And outside is open enough and lightly peopled enough in most places to do all outdoor activities.  This is what I hope for.


----------



## davidvel (Aug 17, 2020)

Breezy52 said:


> I live in Oregon.  We aren't in quarantine but have lots of rules in place.  So we are outdoors a lot.  No going inside to eat, although there are some places you can.  And outside is open enough and lightly peopled enough in most places to do all outdoor activities.  This is what I hope for.


As of right now, if you are quarantined in Hawaii, there is no outdoors. You get a key to your room that works once, and you cannot leave for any reason (other than medical emergency.) You stay in your room for 14 days straight.


----------



## Breezy52 (Aug 17, 2020)

That sounds just awful. Thanks for the clarification.  I can cancel without penalty until 9/30.  Not sure if I'll hold out until then ~


----------



## Negma (Aug 22, 2020)

From Maui news:
The Hawaiʻi Department of Transportation announced the completion of phase two of the new thermal temperature screening equipment installation at Hawaiʻi’s five busiest airports that accept trans-Pacific flights.

A total of 133 cameras statewide are operational and available to detect people with a body temperature of 100.4 degrees and above.

The equipment is now installed at all gates and departure security checkpoints at: the Daniel K. Inouye International Airport (HNL), Kahului Airport (OGG), Līhuʻe Airport (LIH), Ellison Onizuka Kona International Airport at Keahole (KOA) and Hilo International Airport (ITO).


----------

